# What's a fair price?



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

So I picked up this 71p off Craigslist complete with the original box and all. Kicker, it's never been used. What's a fair price to ask for it?

I've seen them on eBay from 20 bucks to 300.


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

From my perspective, I'm going to use the tool and could care less that it has never been used. I wouldn't pay more just because it's new. When I was looking to buy one on ebay earlier this year 50 dollars seemed like a sweet spot. more important things came up and I never purchased one. But I think at $50 could have found a user within a few weeks.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Now I'm torn on what to do.....it appears that I could part it out on ebay and sell it for more.......but that seems wrong to do to a pristine piece.....


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

Aw... don't part it out! Just post it as new old stock at some rediculous price and see what happens.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I just have to ask, since it is in new condition, why not keep it?

A router plane is a very handy tool to have available. Lee Valley router plane knives will fit.

I have a Lee Valley router plane and find mine useful.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> I just have to ask, since it is in new condition, why not keep it?
> 
> A router plane is a very handy tool to have available. Lee Valley router plane knives will fit.
> 
> I have a Lee Valley router plane and find mine useful.


I considered it....but my hand took skills are rudimentary at best. And in addition, I think there are things I could utilize more....like more clamps. I think I've found that to be my current problem...not enough clamps. And as I did not win the lottery last night, my new 10000 sq ft shop is yet again on hold...lol. So bottom line...I just don't see the use in it for me. I'd rather someone who can either use it...or appreciate it had it....I've decided I can't part it out....just seems wrong...so I think I'll put it on eBay and see what happens.


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

A fair price is not much more then what you paid for it. Sounds like you want as much as you can get though. In that aspect price what you want to get out of it, if it doesn't sell relist it a for little less.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

If you're going to high-ball it on eBay, at least do it as a 30 day fixed price auction with a "Best Offer" option in case someone offers you a reasonable amount that you're willing to accept. 

That said, almost everything that I sell on eBay I just start at $0.01 and see where it goes. You'll get lots of views and watchers if it starts cheap and maybe even get a bidding war. This seems to usually be the best way to gauge the actual value of an item--provided that it is listed accurately and well documented. :thumbsup:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Phaedrus said:


> That said, almost everything that I sell on eBay I just start at $0.01 and see where it goes. You'll get lots of views and watchers if it starts cheap and maybe even get a bidding war. This seems to usually be the best way to gauge the actual value of an item--provided that it is listed accurately and well documented. :thumbsup:


I think that's the route ill go....I'm a believer in market economics....


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

sold ebay listings show $50 to $110 for one in the condition yours is in.


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

Care to post us the ebay link? You might end up selling it to one of us. and it will give you more viewers!!


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah! I want to at least watch and cheer you on

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Sure....probably wont be on till Monday or Tuesday


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Well I listed them.....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200952533105

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-71P...107?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec9b440d3


I hope they go to someone who can use them.


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Just a heads up another ebay listing for NOS 71 has a price tag of $250. Yours seems like a steal. I wiuld post a link, but am on my phone.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Mines currently at 31 bucks....I'm gettin nervous.


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

The 250 was a buy it now price, which I think is crazy. I guess we'll find out what the market says.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

There was one that I found that sold for 300....now I can't find that one though. It was a uk made one, and the box was like it just came from the factory. Ill be pretty happy of I get 100 bucks....


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Here is the one I came across

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-NEW-NOS...011?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d10852503


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Based on the logo and the box, mine appears to be a bit older.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

you're going to drive yourself crazy. 

the thing with an auction is that you need two people who really want what you have. as soon as the one who wants it more than the other gets it, the price will fall precipitously on the next what ever it is that becomes available. 

take my stanley bedrock 7 type 1 plane. its a type 1 but sells for far less than the later models which have the cut down humps. so, age doesn't dictate price necessarily.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

I wouldn't sweat it; your auction is only half way through. It is normal for bidding to plateau some around this time--that is the nature of the beast! :thumbsup:

How may watchers and how may views do you have so far?


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

If it is like the planes I've watched and/or purchased, it is going to shoot up the last day, and then there'll be a flurry of activity in the last 5 minutes.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Gilgaron said:


> If it is like the planes I've watched and/or purchased, it is going to shoot up the last day, and then there'll be a flurry of activity in the last 5 minutes.


I have the same observation. When I bid on a plane it is within the last few minutes of the auction. I have not found it useful for me to bid earlier.


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

If thats the case then, a key issue is the end time of the auction. What is the optimal end time? being on the west cost, if the end time is early, or late I normally forget about it.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

nbo10 said:


> If thats the case then, a key issue is the end time of the auction. What is the optimal end time? being on the west cost, if the end time is early, or late I normally forget about it.


A good question. I do not have an answer. I have not been looking on EBay recently, but when I was trying to find hand planes, the auction end times varied all over the day. Like you sometimes I forgot and missed. Other times, the planes I was in on the auction but the item went for too much.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Well...6 hours to go.....I'm hoping your all right that they'll make a run at the end as they aren't going for what I'd hoped they would so far.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

So apparently Ebay got in bed with the mafia........Sold the router plane for 102.50.....which I was ok with....until the ebay fee's were 10.25 for the selling fee....1.70 they took of the shipping payment (This one really Pis**d me off....I charged what shipping would actually be, and they took money out for shipping), and 3.71 for paypal fee's. Thats pretty close to 15% to sell on ebay......I remember when it used to be a good deal.......not any more. 

I'm done with Ebay selling......


On a side note....any of you guys the one that bought either of them?


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Woa, that is steep. That is interesting that they took a cut of your shipping as well. I always use calculated shipping (based on buyer zip code) for UPS ground and whatever USPS option that is cheapest (flat rate boxes when available) and haven't had an issue. Selling on eBay has definitely been becoming less lucrative over the years.

I still think you did well on the router plane. I am surprised the No 6 didn't go higher. These things are hit and miss I suppose.

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Phaedrus said:


> Woa, that is steep. That is interesting that they took a cut of your shipping as well. I always use calculated shipping (based on buyer zip code) for UPS ground and whatever USPS option that is cheapest (flat rate boxes when available) and haven't had an issue.



they take a cut of shipping no matter how you calculate it. initially, they said it was due to people over charging on shipping costs which we all knew was MBA speak for finding another way to raise profits. 

I've had to add handling costs to the shipping price just to cover what they rip off me. It really sucks. 

But, I've dramatically reduced what I sell on ebay over the past year. I have somewhere around 90 transactions over the past 12 months where I had nearly 300 the prior year. I mainly list my furniture now and most orders come through private message so I go around them and avoid their whole commission. sucks. I used to be more loyal.


----------

